# [XBMC] PVR version HDTV update !

## jaypeche

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ceux qui sont intéressé par la fonctionnalité PVR dans XBMC, je vous donne quelques infos concernant l'installation. Désormais  vdr-xvdr-9999.ebuild remplace l'ancien vdr-vnsi.

Install XBMC : 

Il est possible d'installer XBMC Eden 11.0 option PVR depuis l'ebuild xbmc-9999.ebuild actuel. 

Les uses flags a utiliser sont "pvr" qui requiert également le use flag "mysql" comme dépendance.

Install VDR :

VDR est en fait le backend qui permet à l'aide du plugin vdr-xvdr de diffuser le flux TV vers XBMC. Desormais il n'est plus nécessaire d'installer la version unstable de VDR, le nouveau plugin vdr-xvdr requiert VDR >= 1.6.

Install Addon XVDR pour XBMC :

L'addon XVDR n'est pas présent par défaut dans XBMC, il faut donc installer xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999.ebuild.

Toutes les ebuilds sont encore en dévellopement, il vous faudra démasquer ces paquets, je vous donne les liens vers les ebuilds qui vont bien :

* http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/media-video/vdr/vdr-1.6.0_p2-r7.ebuild

* http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-xvdr/vdr-xvdr-9999.ebuild

* http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/media-tv/xbmc/xbmc-9999.ebuild

* http://pingwho.homelinux.org/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/media-plugins/xbmc-addon-xvdr/xbmc-addon-xvdr-9999.ebuild

Enjoy !   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu sais s'il y a encore le problème ou non du crash du vdr quand on demande à XBMC d'enregistrer/voir 2 flux à la fois? Je m'étais heurté à ce bug à l'époque, et j'avais du tenter tvheadend à la place de vdr.

Merci pour ce retour d'expérience, ça va faciliter la MAJ de la box familiale  :Smile: 

----------

## jaypeche

Salut El'Go,

Je viens tout juste d'upgrader mon kernel et XBMC par la même occasion. Actuellement j'ai un problème avec la telco Imon, je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner LIRC depuis mon passage au kernel 3.2.1. 

Du fait je n'ai pas encore tester les enregistrements, peut être connais tu la touche clavier qui va bien pour tester ?

De ce que je peux te dire l'addon XVDR est vraiment stable et la réactivité au zapping est bonne.

 :Wink: 

----------

## jaypeche

@El'Go : Je viens de tester l'enregistrement et la visualisation d'une chaine en simultané et ça ne fonctionne correctement que si les chaines sont sur le même transpondeur.

Je pense que la limitation vient du simple tuner que j'utilise, je pense qu'il faut une carte DVB double tuner pour enregistrer et visualiser 2 flux.

Il y'a cette carte dont les drivers sortent dans la version 3.3 du kernel qui permettrait de gérer 2 flux, c'est une carte Double Tuners HD. IL doit y en avoir d'autre, juste à titre d'exemple

Par contre, ça ne semble pas faire planter VDR..

Je te balance les liens kivonbien si ca t'interesse :

* http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/132493938/terratec-cinergy-t-pcie-dual-hd-pci-express-2-tuner-tnt-hd.html

* http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_PCIe_dual

* http://patchwork.linuxtv.org/patch/8881/

 :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> @El'Go : Je viens de tester l'enregistrement et la visualisation d'une chaine en simultané et ça ne fonctionne correctement que si les chaines sont sur le même transpondeur.
> 
> Je pense que la limitation vient du simple tuner que j'utilise, je pense qu'il faut une carte DVB double tuner pour enregistrer et visualiser 2 flux.

 

Toutafé!

Il y a un double tuner TNT et un tuner DVBS2 dans la-dite boiboite. La question est donc d'importance  :Smile: 

C'était un bug que j'avais uniquement sur vdr, pas sur tvheadend.

----------

## jaypeche

Ok pour tvheadend, jamais essayé, je prends note   :Wink: 

----------

